# Rainbow Gathering



## Dameon

Looks like they found a site and the info's out now.
http://www.welcomehome.org/rainbow/site ... -site.html


----------



## Labea

haha


----------



## Dameon

I couldn't care less about the politics behind the whole thing. I still hear it's good fun.


----------



## sykgutt

i met one of the original rainbow guys, kind of cool to hang out with, we cooked coffee over the fire as he told us stories of grateful dead shows


----------



## monster

sykgutt said:


> i met one of the original rainbow guys, kind of cool to hang out with, we cooked coffee over the fire as he told us stories of grateful dead shows



then you've met the whole family!


----------



## spoorprint

I'd stil go if I didn't have to work, but its true the hierarchy is making it hard to be an actual participant.I used to volunteer at CALM, won't do that anymore.

Long story there but I haven't got time, bye for now.


----------



## RandomRaccoon

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
4 people build the kitchen
4 people haul the wood
4 people make the fire
and 2 1/2 clean up the whole fucking shlop left at the end
Right after everyone else leaves saying with compleate frilly arrogence "I *love* you brothers, sisters, happy trails, *love love* blah blah blah *love* balh *love* love, light"
AS I cock my fucking shot gun and sing em all a real happy song....

Sigh, I love rainbow gatherings...


----------



## Poking Victim

ArrowInOre said:


> Double ha ha . That whole thing is fucked up. The elders of the 'rainbows' are all out of it or dead and the younger pissed off power gluttonous wanna be hipsters are trying to make a bunch of lame ass changes and all sorts of stupid shit. I stopped going to that crap years ago. BUT, if the regional in Oregon, I might go for the aroma that wafts through the trees, and I ain't talking patchouly. wink wink . And even then it's a huge IF...



Rainbow is diverse, most people just don't know how to get what they want out of it. So what if there's 5,000 stupid hippies, just don't talk to them.


----------



## nobo

wait. burning man? as opposed to rainbow? if were talking about stupid hippies here lets re think that. mutant fest seems alright but i opted not to go because it just seems weird. like ok, lets go to the woods for a week, bring a shitload of generators and blast electronic music non stop! nevermind the natural habitats! at least at rainbow they TRY to not disturb the natural surroundings too much. and at least they DO clean up whether it be 2 people that clean the whole entire mess, they get it done. ive heard that after mutant fest theres literal and figurative shit everywhere for months. but hey, to each their own. ive never been to mutant fest or burning man, so i really cant say. i have been to rainbow and im not a fucking hippie and i had a really great time. so yea. do whatever. haha.


----------



## nobo

did you ever experience the nick at nite kids? they just walk around with giant cans of tobacco, dip and snuff and if you just ask them theyll roll you a cigarette! i dont really like wyoming either by the way.


----------



## Poking Victim

I like The Plumber, he'll fix that hole in your pipe. Mad strains of only the best.
I can actually eat vegan food all the time, via Warriors of the Light. 
Let's just hope I don't get dosed with any of that hippie shit.


----------



## tober

whats wrong with wyoming


----------



## bryanpaul

wyoming is beautiful.....but hitchhiking is illegal and the cops can be real dicks about it..... i'm curious as to what theyre gonna do when a SHITTON of kids are all leavin via thumb...hopefully theyll leave folks alone


----------



## Bendixontherails

safety in numbers, I guess... can't get everyone.

so is anyone actually goin? I'll be there this year if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## nobo

just got back from rainbow. it was pretty cool. it was the first one ive been to where the dirty kids camps (montana mud, fat kids, etc.) were divided from the hippie dippy camps (warriors of light, lovin ovens, etc). i definately had a good time though, met some cool folks and had a crazy adventure getting there and back to and from the bay! wyoming was beautiful but of course the cops were such assholes all over the state.


----------



## finn

I heard that 5 people got arrested for throwing stones at the cops for arresting someone. That news article also described the rainbows as 'eccentrics.' Heh.


----------



## nobo

yea our car broke down in salt lake city so we didnt get to wyoming until later on 4th. but i definately heard all about people getting shot with paintballs by irate cops. what a fucked up situation. shooting people with shit right in front of their kids! people said that the cops were trying to start a riot. i dont know, my time there was pretty un eventful in the cop department....thankfully....


----------



## Dameon

Wyoming is pretty, but it sucks. Whoever decided a state where hitchiking is illegal was a good place for a gathering was stupid.

I was also disappointed in the attitudes of the people. Sure, the 1st to the 6th, it was all "love you brother" and such, but the instant you tried to get a ride out "love you brother" became "do you have gas money?" I saw cars leaving half empty while tons of hitchers sat waiting for any ride going anywhere out. People who had plenty of money and vehicles still wouldn't take any hitcher without gas money because they figure hitchers should pay for their gas.

I really don't think I'll be going again. People were more generous to me at Mutant Fest, where they don't have the lovey-dovey family pretext.


----------



## Poking Victim

nobo said:


> just got back from rainbow. it was pretty cool. it was the first one ive been to where the dirty kids camps (montana mud, fat kids, etc.) were divided from the hippie dippy camps (warriors of light, lovin ovens, etc).



Fuck you, the ovens aren't 'hippy-dippy'! No drums, no oming, lots of meat, pissed off people.


----------



## nobo

hmmmm, no reason to get defensive there buddy. i cooked a lot at lovin ovens last year in arkansas and after two days just couldnt take it anymore....all drumming...all hippie....all the time....maybe it was different this year, i dont know. a bunch of meat and pissed off people doesnt sound that great either tho....


----------



## wokofshame

eeeeehhhh..... i don't think i'm ever goin' to a rainbow now.... met a buttload of A-Camp kids here in SD last night and they were just such a bunch of sorry losers... picking fights and calling each other "mama" and "brother" "give me a schwill, c'mon".
this one douchebag louis tried to pick a fight with me and i just walked away....
A-Camp is all about fighting plus the enormous amount of mooching from anyone dumb enough to give another douche stuff, lots of retards on acid, all the women using that the fact that they're women to their advantage though any person in their right mind would be like GROSS! i'm not touching any of these women with a 10-foot pole. mad std's and butt-ugly hippieness to boot. (the same goes for guys i'm sure)
and they call each other family......
Lurch you bring the shotgun and I'll bring the 2-ton cannon.


----------



## Poking Victim

nobo said:


> hmmmm, no reason to get defensive there buddy. i cooked a lot at lovin ovens last year in arkansas and after two days just couldnt take it anymore....all drumming...all hippie....all the time....maybe it was different this year, i dont know. a bunch of meat and pissed off people doesnt sound that great either tho....



maybe you were hearing drums from Montana Mud. Drumming upsets baking, drumming is banned at the ovens for the most part. I don't know what you describe as hippie, but to me it's spirituality, veganism, beating on a drum; none of which will be found there
I don't get called 'brother' that often, so I figure I'm staying away from hippies well enough


----------



## Mouse

I've never been to a rainbow. my lil selection of hippy friends is all I really need. I don't need to go hang out with a forest full of them. 

i got a small taste of the rainbow stuff when I was in AZ. went out to a group of buses camping the the national forest. in the end they all really annoyed me. one of them tried to molest me in my sleep. it was just a bunch of shit.


----------



## maus

ive met some really cool people who went to rainbow things but it wasnt like 'their thing.' the people ive met who were super into being rainbow kids were all some of the dumbest and/or most fucked up people ive ever met.


----------



## Dameon

I like how the feds called it a "riot" where they were attacked by 400 hippies wielding sticks and stones. Yet all the injuries were among the hippies. I think that if 400 people attack 20 cops (let's just say it was 20 for the sake of argument, I don't know how many there were exactly), the cops are going to lose, even if they have pepper bullets.

But really, I wouldn't let the feds deter me with their bullying ways and overreaction. If I don't go again, it'll be because of the attendees, not the cops.


----------



## Dameon

Yeah, I can't blame you for not wanting to take a kid somewhere where the feds are going to put her in danger. I'm not sure I'd want to bring children to a rainbow gathering even if the feds weren't there, with all the hippies running around on shrooms and acid.


----------



## nobo

i think i agree with arrow. well, i mean in the part where its only regionals, not the national gathering. i was thinking about it, i do a lot in my everyday life to avoid confrontation with cops. so why would i travel half way across the country only to be greeted by hundreds of them?! i think regionals are the best bet. from what i hear, theyre a little bit more manageable and more community oriented. we'll see.


----------



## Staralar

I actuily attended the 2008 Rainbow Gathering... & despite the police opening fire on Kiddie Village; I had an amazing time. I've never met so many diverse people in one area [in a national forest no less]. Not to mention I really dig the whole idea behind it, & the celebration our "freedom" & the people as a whole... but yeah, I'd never take my children there either. There're just some things that if I did ever become pregnant, I'd never want my young introduced to... but then again I suppose that goes for every mother/parent.


----------



## dVEC

Gatherings are what you make of them. They can be just about anything to anyone, depending what you do and who you hang out with, at least at the ones big enough to have more than one kitchen.

There's a lot of shitty folks in rainbow land, and a lot of really amazing, awesome folks. It's easy enough to not be bothered by the ones you don't like. Just like, oh, I dunno, the rest of the universe?

There is definitely a certain amount of tolerance involved, though, and I don't just mean the drugs. Don't go to rainbow if you're counting on not being offended on a daily basis by SOMEthing or SOMEone. But part of the rainbow philosophy is about appreciating all people (and life), whether or not you actually LIKE them or AGREE with them. Personally, I consider myself a militant feminist and anti-racist - but there's a lot of folks I really love in rainbow land who say "bitch" and "nigger" on a pretty regular basis, or even act in ways the are somewhat oppressive to others. I may not like that they do those things, but I'm able to take the good with the bad and not write them off completely.

Equally, sometimes a drunk A-Camper might try to fight me, or a good friend, but I'll sure as shit still fill their bliss with some food the next day if they come by the kitchen.

Frankly, I think the whole idea that's so prevalent in the A//E community of "this person fucked up in this one way, therefore I hate them and want nothing to do with them and it invalidates anything they might ever contribute" is pretty ridiculous, counter-productive, and honestly, not in line with what those ideals mean (to me).

Tolerance. It's something a lot of people have fought and died for, and I think it's important that we don't forget its value just because we've managed to homogenize ourselves so much that it seems out of the ordinary.

I'm yet to go to a National gathering, but I've been to many regionals big and small over the last few years. You can usually find me at Fat Kids Kitchen if there is one. Those are some really great kids. Shut Up and Eat It are good folks, too, not to mention Tea Time, Iris, On Your Way, Montana Mud, 138, and many many other camps full of fuckin' phenomenal folks of all kinds.

Just please don't ever write anyone or anything off completely, ever, or we'll be stuck in a dogma pit so deep we won't even know how to get out of it.


----------



## macks

dVEC said:


> Frankly, I think the whole idea that's so prevalent in the A//E community of "this person fucked up in this one way, therefore I hate them and want nothing to do with them and it invalidates anything they might ever contribute" is pretty ridiculous, counter-productive, and honestly, not in line with what those ideals mean (to me).
> 
> Tolerance. It's something a lot of people have fought and died for, and I think it's important that we don't forget its value just because we've managed to homogenize ourselves so much that it seems out of the ordinary.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just please don't ever write anyone or anything off completely, ever, or we'll be stuck in a dogma pit so deep we won't even know how to get out of it.



cheers! well said.

I've said/done my fair share of stupid shit! everybody makes mistakes and hopefully learns from them.


----------



## Staralar

Yeah, I'm with you on that one. I think the world could use a little more tolerance & understanding. More or less though; "it is what you make it" than can ring true for damn near any instance you get yourself into.

Go to nationals this year! It's in New Mexico- & my big plan for the summer.


----------



## Ravie

after reading all of these replies i'm not sure if I want to never go to rainbow or if I want to go more than ever to see how it is. I don't like hippies, but i can tolerate them. Eh, whateva. I'll go to the 2009 rainbow.


----------



## Benny

NO thanks....I would rather go to a STP party any day.


----------



## finn

One of my friends is threatening to drag me to that one, so we'll see what happens...


----------



## Ravie

awww i wanna go to the next stp party! when is it?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I went to a drainbow gathering in BC about 10 years ago. It generally sucked. There was no good water supply...just a tiny dribble of water for several hundred people. Everyone got sick. Later, everyone had to move a half mile, when the local First Nations elders had voiced a few concerns...and some idiots flew off the handle, yelling "NIMBY" to them. All they wanted was assurances of respect to the land we were using, their land. CSIS (Canadian CIA) was there writing down plates from cars. I asked them what the hell they were doing (they had suits, and drove an intrepid), and they sad that some kids were crossing the border into Canada with guns...and said they were coming to this said gathering to party. BWWAAHAHAHAHA.... i just laughed at them, thinking they were prob to dumb do some real work, get some real criminals, and they should leave the dead-beat hippies alone. 

I also went to the Canadian "nationals" in northern Onterrible (Ontario) the same year. It was a bit rough....i didn't think they thought it out at first. I did learn some tolerance though...for the worst bug infestations I have ever endured. It was so bad...only a few dozen people stayed for the whole event. Maybe the organizers HAD thought it out, and wanted only dedicated people to stay. No matter to me...bugs or not. The area was nice...but again, water was a problem. (wild tangent here folks) I did meet some good American friends though, one couple i even met the following summer way out west, at a good squatting spot on the Kootenay river off of Highway 3 near Nelson BC, where i was living at the time...we were all on the way to a big party (a few thousand people). We were all broke, but got in anyways. A group of people leaving gave us their ticket bracelets (we re-melted the broken ones on with lighters), and a flat of beer! It was good to see them again, and they seemed to love Canada. The party was way more fun than the gathering where we had all met. We helped clean up after, and got tons of free shit that the fucked up people had left! stoves..tent's, bags, drugs even!!

All in all....i don't mind these rainbow folks. Some poor planning it seems and a but flakey, but the good intent is there, and i can't figure out why the fuck the cops hate these folks..they seem to be pretty harmless.


----------



## Ravie

why else would cops harrass hippies? they smell, dont wear shoes, eat everything, and think they can talk to a goat named rainflower.


----------



## Wind

i don't see why everyone's hating on the hippies!
they have an equal amount of flaws as punk kids.

plus, i love to meditate and drum!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I don't hate hippies.....unless they leave my kitchen dirty, i fucking hate that. The only good thing, is all the empties are MINE!!! We have a good recycling program here in BC...worth 10 cents each!! Just kidding...i have hippie roommates, and hippie father. the only thing i know is Slayer seems to weaken them. 

Test yourself to see if you are a hippie.... http://slayersiren.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Ravie

I dont mind hippies until they eat all my food, loose my dog, or forget they're cooking something and somehow catch soup on fire.


----------



## skunkpit

iv never been to one, but it seems they need the chaotic evil side to them for some balance, i mean someone gotta pull hippy heads outa buttholes


----------



## Tailz

skunkpit said:


> iv never been to one, but it seems they need the chaotic evil side to them for some balance, i mean someone gotta pull hippy heads outa buttholes



haha, thats what Crust Camp and A Camp are fer.


----------

